
100-year-old watch ring found in undisturbed 400-year-old Ming Dynasty tomb - markbao
http://holy-web.blogspot.com/2008/12/archeologist-joked-saying-whoever.html
======
tjic
Professionalism among time travellers has gone downhill since the Temporal
Cops got unionized and stopped doing their jobs in 6700 A.D….

